#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Huawei ma5600!

## FabricioSantos

Prezados amigos ,

Venho aqui para pedir a ajuda dos grandes mestres .

Tenho um equipamento Ma5600 Huawei já configurado em bridge as placas ADSL 

mais adicionei uma placa VDSL alguém saberia como colocar essa placa vdsl em bridge ?


Grato.

----------


## gabrielgiro

sera que a mesma placa scub gerencia ela?

----------


## FabricioSantos

sim a mesma scu gerencia todas tanto adsl como vdsl

----------


## gabrielgiro

ta testando com qual moden?

----------


## FabricioSantos

contrend ct5373

----------


## gabrielgiro

nunca vi esse modelo faz voip ele é vdsl?

----------


## gabrielgiro

entao procurei nao achei nada se é vdsl achei outros modelos se nao fizer vdsl nao roda sera que é isso?

----------


## Alberto-de

conseguiu fazer a placa funcionar..???
se nao conseguiu me avisa que configuro pra ti...

----------


## SchivaS

Precisa de um patch para a scub ai ela alinha de boa. Vou ver se acho aqui e te mando.

----------

